# Felt 2014 Z5 Brake Help



## Highlander (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi Everyone I just came across this forum today and was hoping that somebody on here might be able to answer my Felt Z5 query. I am looking at upgrading the 105 5700 10 speed components with 105 5800 11 speed components, I have found most of the answers to my questions on this forum i.e. BB adapter for the 24mm cranks etc. but the one answer I can't seem to find is are the stock brakes standard reach or long reach as I don't want to purchase the standard ones with the new groupset if I need longer ones.

Many thanks in advance for your kind help.

Regards
Highlander


----------



## riccardo123 (May 29, 2014)

I know this isn't what you asked (I can't help with that query), but are you sure you want to do this? It seems like alot of money for a sideways move and one extra gear...

It sounds like your bike came with an FSA BB30 crank. I hate those too, but a BB adaptor and a 5800 (or even 6800) crank would solve that more cheaply and easily. Both will work fine wits 10 speed chain (rear) group.


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

Have you tried contacting Felt? You could also measure the brakes you have.

I would be pretty surprised if the stock brakes were not standard reach.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 24, 2017)

I know the change to 105 5800 is not a huge upgrade on the surface but in reality the better shifting action of the 5800 is what I'm after more than the 11th gear. The Z5 is the best and most comfortable road bike I have ever had, they really nailed that frame hence why I don't mind spending some £GBP on it and in the grand scheme of things it's way cheaper than buying a new bike! 

I just thought someone might have changed out their stock brakes of a Z series carbon frame and would know the answer as I have contacted Felt via email but 3 weeks on and still no reply! My local Felt dealer has now quit the brand (he wasn't sure about brakes) as many dealers here in Scotland seem to have, this is apparantely due to Felt changing hands and the difficulty getting bikes via a German distributor.

I have tried measuring the callipers while still on the frame and they seem to be around 50mm so I'm assuming standard reach!


----------



## riccardo123 (May 29, 2014)

I have done exactly that. My Z bike started as a 2014 Z6 with 4600 Tiagra components; it now has better wheels and full 6800. At UK prices (hadn't realised you were here too), the Ultegra was about £150 more than 105 - and much more customisable. I'm really happy with mine.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 24, 2017)

The Z6 will be awesome now with the Ultegra upgrade good work!!! Did you find the Ultegra standard 49mm brakes fitted the frame fine? What option did you go with for the BB30 conversion or did you just keep the original spindle reducers? I am going to use the Rotor BB30 to 24mm adapter for my one as this seems to have good results from other people. I also have a Fulcrum 3 racing wheelset which compliments the Z frame nicely.

I might wait until Chain reaction has a price drop on the Ultegra and go for that but with the 105 5800 @ £300 for the full groupset with my BC discount it is so tempting just to go for it now.


----------



## Mad wookiee (Feb 28, 2017)

Highlander said:


> I might wait until Chain reaction has a price drop on the Ultegra and go for that but with the 105 5800 @ £300 for the full groupset with my BC discount it is so tempting just to go for it now.


I did a similar conversion a few months back on a 2013 Z5, full swap from 4600 to 5800 (except the crankset). I love it - it's like a new bike. Standard brake calipers fit no problem and were a huge improvement - the 5800 series brakes are almost clones of the 6800 and a major improvement over the older groupsets.

I also have a 2016 V55 with full 6800 groupset that I mainly use as a gravel/winter bike, and I have to say that I'm hard pressed to tell the difference between it and the 5800 as far as performance goes. If you are OK with a few extra grams, you won't regret the 5800.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 24, 2017)

That's great to hear the standard brakes fit at last some real world evidence of this. Yeah I'm definitely going to go for the 5800 now as a few extra grams doesn't really bother me to be honest. Many thanks for sharing your experiences and answering the big brake question.


----------



## riccardo123 (May 29, 2014)

I feel a bit stupid now, I had the idea you were talking long reach shifters rather than calipers. The standard calipers are definitely fine...

I use the Praxis BB and it has been faultless. I can't remember where and I can't search easily on this phone, but there are some pictures on this forum if you search my posts.

Finally, the chainreaction site has 6800 at 165 more than 5800, before discount. I don't know how you're set, but if you can't stretch to it now, I'd go 6800 and wait for the wheel upgrade. I find it shifts better, especially the front shift under load; and the brakes are much better. I don't care about the extra few grams, I just prefer the group. I also went for 52/36 front, 172.5 cranks, 11/32 rear, which is what suits me... at the time I couldn't pick and choose on 105, although maybe you can now.

Good luck whatever you do.


----------

